# My Untamed/Rockocco haul w/pics and swatches!



## Makeupluvr (Aug 21, 2006)

Greetings All! 

Let me just start by saying I have a TON of MAC.  Once I take pics of everything for the traincase section you will all see, LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  So I didn't get a lot from this collection because the quads remind me of stuff I already have and the lippies didn't do it for me because they aren't my colors or I have similar colors and because I have like 50+ lippies (NOT including glosses) and lip stuff isn't even my big thing e/s is!  LOL.  Anyway, so this collection didn't really do it for me but of course that didn't stop me from getting some stuff.  

As others have said, Accent Red is almost identical to Ruby Red but if you look very closely, it has a bit more of a blue sheen/pearlessence to it.  But since I must own every frost pigment ever made by MAC, I got it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL.

Anyway, so here are the pics I took, as you can see the ones with the flash really wash out the blushes but show off the lipglasses.  I didn't have time to label them but this is what I got:

Untamed
La La Libertine l/g (pink)
Truth & Light l/g (peach)
Stray Rose blush
Taupe blush 

Rockocco
Elaborate l/g (gold)
Pure Vanity l/g (red)
Accent Red pigment
Ostentatious fluidline (GORGEOUS! much prettier IRL)


Hope you all enjoy!






pic of everything I got with no flash:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...cconoflash.jpg

pic of everything I got with flash:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ckoccobest.jpg 

Accent Red and Ostenatious:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...tentatious.jpg

Ostentatious up close:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...tentatious.jpg

l/g swatches:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...lgswatches.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...gswatches2.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...gswatches3.jpg

Ostentatious swatches:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...iousswatch.jpg

my hand looks old in this one, LOL:
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ousswatch3.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ousswatch2.jpg

Thanks for checking out my pics everyone!


----------



## Julie (Aug 21, 2006)

Great Haul and great pics. I really want that Fluidline.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 21, 2006)

thank you for the pics... i KNOW i want those blushes! they're gorgeous and they're MATTE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and elaborate l/g looks gorgeous!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Luxurious (Aug 21, 2006)

great haul!!! i want the pink blush(matte is cool) and this 2 untamed l/glasses


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 21, 2006)

I must get ostentacious!!! thanks so much!


----------



## Sophia84 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great haul!! Thanks for the pics!  I really really really want Truth & Light l/g!


----------



## luckyme (Aug 21, 2006)

Do you think the new Fluidline is more wearable or do you think Graphic Brown is more wearable? TIA!


----------



## ette (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckyme* 
_Do you think the new Fluidline is more wearable or do you think Graphic Brown is more wearable? TIA!_

 
I have the same question!!
Also, is La La Libertine similar to anything?


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_I have the same question!!
Also, is La La Libertine similar to anything?_

 
For luckyme and ette:
IMO Ostentatious is wearable.  It is basically blue brown pigment as a liner.  Blue Brown on top of Ostentatious is STUNNING/GORGEOUS!  You could wear Ost. on the lid or as a liner and then with blue brown on top, it would REALLY pop.  

As for La La Libertine,  it is a basic cool toned pink, I didn't see any regular colors like it but it reminds me of another LE color but I can't think of what!  I got it just to be safe as it is very nice.  It has a pearlessence to it but it is a more opaque and creamy color at the same time, I hope that makes sense.  It reminds me of Magic Spell but I don't think they are exactly the same.  HTH


----------



## ette (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanksss!!
Ooh okay I don't have Magic Spell so it will be good!!
Do you have Graphic Brown, if so, could you swatch Ostentacious and Graphic Brown next to eachother? I would be sooooo appreciative!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Aug 21, 2006)

nice haul


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 21, 2006)

La La Libertine might be similar to Lip 65 or Damzel.. ?

And I don't need Ostentatious then!

Thanks!


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 22, 2006)

Great haul! And thanks for the pics!


----------



## Mimi- The Bitty (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi, Im new to the specktra thing, my name is michelle nickname mimi! Well I just wanted to know when did the collection come out? Because I know we get our collection tomorrow I think. Well thats what the Mac Associate said. Thanks I will soon put out my post so I could get judged on my style.


----------



## Katura (Aug 24, 2006)

How is Vanity???? I really want a nice red lip color......try it on for us and let us see???

EDIT: MY B! all I had to do was go to Swatch Request....please ignore my stupidity.....

Now I'm going to buy vanity. hottness.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mimi- The Bitty* 
_Hi, Im new to the specktra thing, my name is michelle nickname mimi! Well I just wanted to know when did the collection come out? Because I know we get our collection tomorrow I think. Well thats what the Mac Associate said. Thanks I will soon put out my post so I could get judged on my style._

 
it came out on the website tuesday, and hits counters today... but it always hits pro stores early i think 
HTH some!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, so jealous!


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

awe pics are gone =(


----------



## gemmel06 (Jan 26, 2010)

nice haul


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 27, 2010)

great haul. thanks  for sharing


----------

